# Creeping snowblower? adjust ?



## NHTerrys (Feb 14, 2017)

My brother has the Pro Series two stage - 357cc model. Says it is creeping in neutral - is this a simple cable adjustment?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It very well could be. Without a model number, to see the set up it's just a guess. If its a new machine, it may be a matter of the belt breaking in a bit, also.


----------



## NHTerrys (Feb 14, 2017)

Model # 31AH8DSH799 per the web page


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not familiar with that model but generally. 

Adjust it on a smooth floor, not on the grass, dirt, mud, snow, and preferably not on asphalt.

If the drive belt is incorrect it will also creep, such as use a 3L belt instead of a 4L.


----------



## NHTerrys (Feb 14, 2017)

Not new - has maybe 4-5 seasons on it


----------



## NHTerrys (Feb 14, 2017)

Can you tell me/him how to adjust cable on this to friction wheel?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It should have instructions in the owners manual. But I just usually adjust the cable so it is just slightly taught.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Usually there is a nut on the cable that musty be loosened, and then the threaded rod can be screwed in to shorten the cable, then the nut is snugged up to lock it into that length.

Watch this video. It is not your machine, but they all work fairly similarly. Your cable will probably need to be lengthened.


----------

